# Diagrama tv samsung mod cl17k10mj chasisi ks9a aa41-01026c



## haighlander (Abr 20, 2013)

buenas noches si alguien me puede colaborar con diagrama para tv samsung modelo cl17k10mj y con chasis ks9a aa41-01026c les agradeceria en el alma pues estoy atorado con la reparacion de  este tv. gracias a todos los que me den su colaboracion:apreton que dios los bendiga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 21, 2013)

aqui te dejo el esquema solicitado


----------



## haighlander (Abr 22, 2013)

gracias amigo, dios te vendiga



amigo no entiendo este televisor pues no trae unos componentes como el optoregulador y otros componentes  que si vienen en el diagrama y el  el valor de algunas resistencia no coinciden con las de la placa no  se que hacer  me esta volviendo loco no se si alguien que  haya tenido una esperiencia con un  televisor de iguales características que me pueda aportar su esperiencia


----------

